# 802.11N adapter selection advice needed!



## Mr0wyx (Nov 1, 2010)

*Hello!*

I am willing to change my 802.11G adapters to 802.11N. But the question is which one. I have done some homework and found few cards that I can afford and which are available for me. Can you please give me advice from your opinion and experience which one would perform more stable and faster.  


D-LINK DWA-547 (Atheros AR5416 chipset) 2.4Ghz
TP-LINK TL-WN951N (Atheros AR5416 chipset) 2.4Ghz
LINKSYS WMP600N-EU (Ralink RT2860 chipset) Dualband

I have doubts about Linksys card. I can't find posts confirming that it works on FreeBSD out of the box. Can someone confirm that? 

*Best regards! Thank you!*


----------



## aragon (Nov 1, 2010)

AFAIK, all the 11n cards that are supported are still limited to b/g/a operation.  You might want to wait a bit until proper 11n support arrives.


----------

